# Ear Infection gone for now.



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll finally write an update. I took Myrtle the Turtle to the vet 5/3/11 and they put here out and flushed her ears. The vet said there didn't appear to be any bacteria left but to continue treating her some but cute back. I know she is very skeptical that it won't come back because of how bad it was.

I am really hoping that the PMR will help big time with that. Since she was put out I could see no reason not to have the big stuff on her teeth taken off. I didn't get pictures of her teeth before I took her in. And I did get a picture of one side a little after I started PMR. 

I also had to have a tooth taken out that I had found after I had started raw but I nor the vet thinks it was from PMR. I believe it was a deformed tooth to start out with as it looked funny and the vet thought so to. She also thought it had been broken for awhile.

I wish I was one of those people that had this great success story but the bacteria had to be cleared up first. Now if it will keep her from getting it back that will be my success.

She is not shedding as much and her energy level is so much better, she is starting to play with Richtor chasing him on our walks. But because of the infection I will never know how much of it is PMR. However I think allot of it is.

I want to thank all of you that have been so helpful on this forum. Because I wouldn't have known what to do if I had not found this forum. I had already started her on raw before I found this sight but I had not to much of a clue what I was doing.

And I really have that guy (can't remember the name) to thank the one that always used Abady dog food. Some where looking up dog foods I ran into an argument and that's how I found this forum. So thank you Abady feeder. I think he's band now.

Thank you all :grouphug:

Shannon


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is an awesome update, except the tooth part of course! But I'm so glad that you're seeing an improvement in general quality of life! Keep it up and I'm sure you'll be successful at clearing up her ears completely! 

Oh and that abady guy was named Charlie (screen name was claybuster) and I can honestly say that if he led you here he's done only one thing that I like!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes he did seem like all he ever did was try and break someones balls. Never giving any good advice. I just had to say it because I think it's funny because it really is what caught my attention and brought me to this forum. So I just thought I would give him credit when credit was due. If he wasn't such a jerk maybe I would never have found you here. So his one good thing for dog kind.


----------

